# Fainters



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

In kids, does the level of myotonia increase as they mature? :whatgoat: Does anyone know?

The reason I ask is, my buckling is more myotonic now than when I brought him home a month ago. Doesn't make much sense. Now that he's settled in and used to us all, it seems like he shouldn't startle as often. But it's the intensity that has increased, which in turn makes the episodes more noticeable. When he startles now, he falls over and faints. Before he just became stiff legged. Is this increase in intensity normal?

I also have this buckling's sister. Her level of myotonia hasn't really changed. She just gets a bit stiff legged and stalls, and has since day 1. Do bucks tend to be more myotonic than the does? Just curious. I'm new to fainters.

One thing I do like about the fainting is that once the buckling falls over, he's all mine. :laugh: I can pick him right up and brush him and hug him and spritz his coat w/herbal fly repellent. he, he, he! Sure a lot easier than having to catch or lure him w/peanuts. Figure I might as well take advantage of the fainting spells while he's still small enough to pick up and hold. :wink: 

Deb Mc


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm pretty sure they show more myotonia as kids and as they grow and mature it gradually decreases...though not all are the same. I'm no expert on Fainters though.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

We had a buck once that was born here that did the same. He wasn't as intense, but it seemed like it happened more and more often. He is the only real fainter I have ever owned so I don't know if it is normal or not.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Well, here it seems the level of myotonia increases as the kids mature. Of the 3 MSFGA kids I have, two (buckling and unrelated doeling) have increased and one (sister to the buckling) has remained the same. :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: 

Yesterday, Dove fell head over heels. Silly girl scared herself somehow when running in zoomie mode. She's so self-confident and so everything friendly that I'm surprised she faints at all. :crazy:

Deb Mc


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

I asked my buckling's breeder about it and here's the explanation she provided:

"I thought something was wrong with <their dam> when she first really started fainting strongly because she was SO stiff but as strange as it sounds its like her myotonia just turned on strong when she hit about 1.5 yrs old. It seems that some of them (when they are new to a situation) don't faint because they are always on guard but once they become comfortable with people and surroundings they stiffen up more often."

Makes sense!

Deb Mc


----------

